# Rachmoninov Piano Competition



## shsherm

Today I attended the Rachmaninov Piano Competition Awards Ceremony and Concert. This performance was held at Disney Hall in Los Angeles. The winner was a Russian pianist but I did not have a copy of the program and do not even know his name but he did an excellent performance of the Rock 2nd Piano concerto which was preceded by the Rock 2nd Symphony played by the Moscow Symphony Orchestra. They are indeed a fine group and play very well. The attendance was very poor as only 400 or so people were in the audience in a hall that holds perhaps 2200. The 2nd place pianist played four piano pieces by Rachmaninov and did a very nice job as well. The website for the Competition has already vanished from the etherworld or I would have provided the names of the contest winners and the conductor as well. Three years ago I attended the final performance of the Van Cliburn Competition in Fort Worth Texas featuring the two finalists, and there were no empty seats in The Bass Hall. That contest was won by Alexander Kobrin with Joyce Yang as silver medalist.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Actually, the first prize was not awarded. The russian guy you saw must have been the guy that took the second place.



> The website for the Competition has already vanished from the etherworld or I would have provided the names of the contest winners and the conductor as well


I think Vladimir Fedoseyev is currently conducting that orchestra.


----------



## Rachovsky

I saw Joyce Yang perform Rachmaninoff's Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini with the Nashville Symphony Orchestra last Saturday and was happy with her performance. I only noticed one audible note that was missed by her. This was actually my first performance that I've saw live (Polovtsian Dances, Rhapsody, and Tchaikovsky's 5th) and it was pretty amazing. The Schermerhorn Hall is an amazing concert hall with great acoustics.


----------



## trojan-rabbit

Go Rachmaninoff!

And hurray for the winner


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

trojan-rabbit said:


> And hurray for the winner


But no winner was appointed here.


----------



## shsherm

I read the aticle in the Tuesday LA times which clarified that no first place prize was given. Another reason for poor attendance was the ticket prices were high and the Jose Iturbi competition was being held at the same time also in Los angeles and admission to that one was free.


----------



## trojan-rabbit

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> But no winner was appointed here.


eh?

Sorry 

I just sort of read the title 

It's too bad that Rachmaninoff's being overlooked/overpriced


----------

